# Rockler WunderCote Finish



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Rockler WunderCote Finish, anyone here ever try it? Sounds like it's pretty easy to use, dries quickly so you can recoat in 1-2 hours... curious.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

By the reviews on the website it sounds like it works very well. But you might want to try it on something less then an heirloom piece the first time to be sure.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Is it anything like this:

Water Based WoodSheen - One-Step Stain & Finishes

I have tried to get it in Canada and so far have not seen it anywhere.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nope never did, but for me the list of things used is way shorter then those tried


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> By the reviews on the website it sounds like it works very well. But you might want to try it on something less then an heirloom piece the first time to be sure.


Ya, that was what I was thinking too... gonna spin by there this morning and try it on something. No worries on the heirloom part... beyond my capabilities. 

Love your instructions for making firewood btw... funny!



crquack said:


> Is it anything like this:
> 
> Water Based WoodSheen - One-Step Stain & Finishes


It sounds pretty similar, except having an amber tone as opposed to stain?...



xplorx4 said:


> Nope never did, but for me the list of things used is way shorter then those tried


Sounds amazingly familiar...  I'll try to report back, after giving it a little testing.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

anotherBob said:


> Rockler WunderCote Finish, anyone here ever try it? Sounds like it's pretty easy to use, dries quickly so you can recoat in 1-2 hours... curious.


It is a water borne acrylic with a drop of urethane resin and a touch of amber color. It isn't the same as oil based varnish.

Jerry


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

jerrymayfield said:


> It is a water borne acrylic with a drop of urethane resin and a touch of amber color. It isn't the same as oil based varnish.
> 
> Jerry


Thanks Jerry, I'm guessing that they put some kind of amber tint in it to try to replicate the "oil" version.? I made a small box a few years back out of maple koa and ebony... coated it with a water based urethane, didn't know that it wouldn't "age" gracefully. Saw it maybe 6 months ago (it was a gift), and really wished that I had used at least oil at first. The finish itself has held up really fine... albeit dull to my eyes. Oh well, she's still happy with it. 

Anything else I should know?


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

In all honesty how much wear does a box get. Almost any finish would be fine. My favorites are oil/varnish(so called danish oil) or shellac.

Regards
Jerry


----------

